# 99 Pontiac Grand Prix Vs Nissan Altima 04



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey its me again the nissan newb, now im looking 4 mods that will give me the upper hand. His car is still stock 4 now with a 3800sc engine but he will be doing some crap 2 it soon. I have my new baby a 2004 altima 3.5se do i even have a chance 2 win? What type of mods can I do 2 step it up this import of mine.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

the altima runs0-60 in 6.3 i think the 04 has like 245hp 246tq weighs 3200lbs a 99 gtp runs like a 6.7 0-60mph weighs about 3400lbs 240hp 280tq. stock on stock car the altima should win.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Hey its me again the nissan newb, now im looking 4 mods that will give me the upper hand. His car is still stock 4 now with a 3800sc engine but he will be doing some crap 2 it soon. I have my new baby a 2004 altima 3.5se do i even have a chance 2 win? What type of mods can I do 2 step it up this import of mine.


 Will you be racing on the track?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Hey its me again the nissan newb, now im looking 4 mods that will give me the upper hand. His car is still stock 4 now with a 3800sc engine but he will be doing some crap 2 it soon. I have my new baby a 2004 altima 3.5se do i even have a chance 2 win? What type of mods can I do 2 step it up this import of mine.



I hope each of you hits matching telephone poles.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Something you WILL need


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Guys, keep the OT comments in OT.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry sir 

then again, noobs should be put in their place...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

anymore ot comments and ill lock it. simple huh? this IS going to be a _track_ race right? you shouldnt have anything to worry about against a (who said it was a gtp?) 3800 v6. those things are dogs if theyre not s/c'd. 3.5's can run 14's stock no problem and more and more are hitting 13's very easily. dont worry about him too much.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Nope this is track racing only we don't race streets. We play around on the streets nothing higher 70mph. Clue so I would win that whats up.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> you shouldnt have anything to worry about against a (who said it was a gtp?) 3800 v6. those things are dogs if theyre not s/c'd.


Actually, in the original post he did say "3800sc", which I took as meaning the supercharged version. In any case, the 3800 Series II is ancient and antiquated technology, and they get very wheezy at the top end. They feel peppy in day-to-day driving because they have lots of low-end torque. On a side note, I heard GM is going to be stuffing a V8 under the GTP hood for 2005.. should make it more interesting (and competitive).


----------



## widebody2 (Dec 6, 2004)

My girlfriend has had both cars. She traded her GTP for the 3.5. The GTP did have a K&N filter, not that that would make much of a difference but I'd have to say that it definitely felt faster than the 3.5 and she agrees as well. Going by just the power to weight ratios it should be close.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks for the input


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Found some interesting info. Check out what Nissan Performance Mag said about racing a Supercharged Grand Prix.



> For comparison we’ve seen other good timeslips in the mid to high 14’s on stock manual transmission Altimas at around 96MPH. To put it in perspective we rifled through some old test data from a print magazine and found that our Altima smoked the similarly powered Supercharged Pontiac Grand Prix Ram Air by a full second. Even more impressive is that we’re right on the heels of Pontiac’s new LS1 V8-powered GTO rated at 350hp and 365 ft-lbs. Said GTO flew through the quartermile at 14.0 sec at 102MPH. The extra grunt of the V8 and RWD definitely are at the GTO’s advantage but the Altima does have a 600 lb weight savings which aids handling and braking. Still, it’s impressive being this close in acceleration to a Corvette-powered sedan.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

That link is for the GTO not the GTP, and the Altima vs. GTP is no contest, Altima owns.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link it was great reading


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry, didn't see the mention about the GTP in the article, but stock SE vs the GTP, still no contest.


----------



## simonj (Dec 23, 2004)

*Altima Smokes GTP*

I've driven all the Grand Prix models and now have a 3.5SE. I was forced into the Altima by my boss and having had the old model Altima I didn't want to do it. I was a Pontiac guy and didn't want to give up my GTP. There is no way the GTP is faster and it wheezes past 100. The engine note and the sound of the supercharger kicking was fantastic, but the Altima kicks ass with the 3.5. Way more response and power through the revs. Nothing better than sailing past everything on the road, and the tiptronic box actually works, unlike the GTP buttons. Grand Prix more comfortable, but the Altima still puts a big grin on my face, especially blowing off beardy guys in trucks with hemis and WRX's. Standard WRX would take a GTP! I tried.
Nissan convert, just wish I could take it back to the UK. Traction control is for old men, who needs it.


----------

